# Anyone going to be selling wheel woolies?



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Any dealers going to waxstock , going to be selling wheel woolies. Id like to see them in the flesh and could be tempted


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm sure we bed taking a selection down there with maybe one or two in there :thumb:


----------

